# Ghost Nymph enclosure



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is what i keep my ghost in. Here are some picks to show size through comparison. Sorry the enclosure walls are not fully transparent but good enough to see through. Open to what you think and how i could approve it.  

Above:







Me holding it:






Comparing its height to the mantids height:






Width compared to nymphs':


----------



## Malti (Aug 12, 2011)

like them alot, what I found better is the netting, I put them as a C with the two tips hitting the bottom so there is a false ceiling + much easier to catch flies for the mantis as they run along it.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh ok that's a good idea im going to do that thanks!


----------



## nebrakacinese (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks interesting may give it a try.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 18, 2011)

i recommend it, very easy and in-expensive.


----------

